# Using your UTV to plow?



## dbreault (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey folks,

Anyone using their UTV (Gator, Rhino, etc) to plow, Curtis has a full line of snowplows, spreaders and cabs for a variety of UTV's. Check them out online at www.CurtisCab.com. A lot of contractors are using these to clear sidewalks, courtyards, etc at Colleges, Hospitals and large Companies. They can get into tight spots better than trucks and can clear areas much faster than snow-blowing!

Thanks.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

We have a 3010 Trans Mule that has a 6' blade. We have to put weight in the back but it pushes like a dream. I use it on a lot of my residential clean ups


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You bet, my RTV with a Blizzard 5/720 Erie Special is awesome.


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

I had a Polaris Ranger and used it to plow. I had a Blackline plow and it was very very slow. I would go for something better, like the RTV/Blizzard. It was also a pain not having power steering.


----------



## Morbertson (Jul 14, 2008)

I recently bought a BlackLine for my Polaris Ranger and it is awesome. BlackLine is having a great sale. I got a 72" for 899.00. I can't wait for the snow.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I have one of your cabs, which is great. 

But you guys really need to work on your UTV plow a little. As the blizzard 680LT has a direct bolt up for a kubota RTV. I also have seen the fisher homesteader mounted to a RTV. The electric ram lift needs to go. A complete electric over hydraulic setup with power angle is really needed if you want to really stay competive with blizzard in the UTV market. Just a thought.


----------



## LostViking (Apr 3, 2008)

I just picked up a 2009 Ranger XP. And have a Boss/Polaris quick detach plow on the way. Hydraulic up, down, left, & right. And I believe down pressure as well.

We shall see.


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

We own a polaris dealership in Northern WI, and polaris offers a boss straight blade, and also a V plow for the ranger HD model. We orderd a straight blade for a one of our ranger XPs and were going to use it to plow a ice oval track on the lake.


----------

